# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Office recovery!!!

## alexr66

Здравствуйте!!!!

Кто пользовался Officerecovery. Нужно восстановить файлы а я нашел несколько с таким названием. Может кто нибудь знает какая эффективней всего.

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

а какие фаилы doc, xls или почтовые пст-шники посстанавливать хочешь?
и что с самими фаилами?

----------


## alexr66

Excel файлы нужно восстановить, их юзер затер пустым профилем на рабочий профиль. Тоесть заменил нормальный, где были документы пустым профилем.

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

эм... стоп, тоесть фактически юзер создал новый профиль получается? Не понял понятия у тебя "заменить". И еще вопрос, доменный юзер или локальный? Если создался новый локальный профиль - лезь в C:\Documents and Settings\%Name User%\Рабочий стол\. Соответственно тебе нужен старый профиль, там и ищи. Если реально потер тогда пользуй прогами по восстановлению данных типа R-STUDIO. Но наверно уже поздно :(

----------


## alexr66

Доменный юзер. Получилось так что человеку создали новый профиль так как она работала не под своим. И по ошибке этот профиль (новый) перетащили на старый (с документами), и нажали все заменить. поэтому старый с документами профиль был удален новым профилем.

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

тогда плохо, R-STUDIO уже врят ли поможет, зато теперь наверняка задумаешься над бэкапами ;)

----------


## alexr66

А какие варианты создания бэкапов по твоему лучше?

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

ну я особо не заморачиваюсь, есть фирмочка где юзеры хранят свои данные на рабочем столе, мои документы и т.д. Юзаю BackUp32 с интегрированным в него WinRAR-ом, оч удобно и по русски все :) какие папки/фаилы - куда складывать архив - сколько архивов хранить. И спишь спокойно. Ну или Акронис. Посерьезнее чем бэкап32. В целом пользуюсь этими 2-мя прогами и доволен.

----------


## alexr66

А у акрониса как именно backUp называется (полное имя)?
И еще там BackUp автоматически создается?

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

> А у акрониса как именно backUp называется


немного не понял вопроса, ставишь себе короче на комп (на примере моего акрониса версии True Image 9.1.3718 Enterprise Server) Acronis True Image Enterprise Server ребутишься и заходишь в его оболочку и там внизу будет тебе менюшка с созданием нового задания. Сложного ничего нет там. Пробуй - смотри, будут вопросы - спрашивай :)

----------


## alexr66

я хотел спросить нельзя ли с помощью этого акрониса задать время и чтобы он сам автоматически допустим пару раз в день делал бэкап?

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

а, можно конечно :) сори не понял

----------


## alexr66

нарезал акронис(Acronis True Image Echo Enterprise Server 9.7.8398 c Acronis Universal Restore Rus & True Image Home 2010 PlusPack 13.0.7046 Rus & Disk Director SERVER 10.0.2169 Rus BootCD). там можно сделать копии дисков, создать архив, восстановить данные, но задать время для бэкапов нельзя

----------


## EvgeniyTMB

зарежу себе разберусть - напишу, у меня просто 9я версия :)

----------

